# New member to your ranks!



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

i got a fly fishing setup for christmas (including a private training lesson) and am looking forward to getting into it! im trusting you guys to show me the ropes!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

IGbullshark said:


> i got a fly fishing setup for christmas (including a private training lesson) and am looking forward to getting into it! im trusting you guys to show me the ropes!


Welcome to the addiction! Are you central ohio, northern, eastern, etc?


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

sbreech said:


> Welcome to the addiction! Are you central ohio, northern, eastern, etc?


i live just south of dayton. im about 10 minutes from the great miami (Miamisburg) but i fish the little miami 95% of the time (bellbrook).


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Bullshark, once the weather switches back to "Spring" get ahold of me and I can offer plenty of help locally. 

Salmonid


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Flytying is next! If you are in miamisburg, I think Great Miami Outfitters was thinking of doing Saturday morning fly tying after the first of the year in their basement classroom.....Fishermans Quarters in Downtown Dayton has the best local selection of fly tying gear/supplies.....

Mike


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> Bullshark, once the weather switches back to "Spring" get ahold of me and I can offer plenty of help locally.
> 
> Salmonid


ok cool! thanks man! i have heard that nothing beats fighting a big smallie on a fly rod.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

MIKE*A said:


> Flytying is next! If you are in miamisburg, I think Great Miami Outfitters was thinking of doing Saturday morning fly tying after the first of the year in their basement classroom.....Fishermans Quarters in Downtown Dayton has the best local selection of fly tying gear/supplies.....
> 
> Mike


i actually just bough my Kayak from Great Miami Outfitters last week lol. ill have to check out Fishermans Quarters, i have never heard of them.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

IGbullshark said:


> i actually just bough my Kayak from Great Miami Outfitters last week lol. ill have to check out Fishermans Quarters, i have never heard of them.


Dayton isn't TOO far from Mad River Outfitters...in Columbus, on Bethel Road.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I could share most of my knowledge in one or two posts. 
Fly fishing is a never-ending learning process, but it's all fun!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

As sbreech said, wecome to the addiction!! Getting into fishing in general is bad enough, but once I got into fly fishing it all went downhill from there lol. 

And yep, you can't beat big fly rod smallies! Summer can't come fast enough!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

IGbullshark said:


> ok cool! thanks man! i have heard that nothing beats fighting a big smallie on a fly rod.


When you're just getting started, nothing beats catching a fish on a fly rod, period! There will be a phase that you have to go through, when catching a fish using fly tackle might seem like the most unlikely thing in the world. But then, you WILL catch one. And then you'll go to work to catch the next one. 

Whoever bought you this gift, and thought to include a private lesson, you should give a big, fat kiss on the lips! Hopefully the private lesson will include: attaching backing to the reel, attaching fly line to backing, attaching leader to fly line, and some instruction on casting the thing. One small tip about fly casting, it's absolutely NOT about brute strength. I don't know if you play golf, but I equate the fly cast to the golf swing. It's all about rythm and timing. 

And MIKE*A is absolutely right, fly tying will be your next big addiction! I got into it, and it's very satisfying. As big a gas as it is just catching a fish on fly tackle at first, catching one on a fly you tied yourself is all that squared! I've set up a desk with storage for all my fly tying materials. In fact, my fly tying season is coming close. Those cold mights of January and February are custom made for cranking out flies!

Oh, You're going to have a lot of fun!


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

buckeyebowman said:


> When you're just getting started, nothing beats catching a fish on a fly rod, period! There will be a phase that you have to go through, when catching a fish using fly tackle might seem like the most unlikely thing in the world. But then, you WILL catch one. And then you'll go to work to catch the next one.
> 
> Whoever bought you this gift, and thought to include a private lesson, you should give a big, fat kiss on the lips! Hopefully the private lesson will include: attaching backing to the reel, attaching fly line to backing, attaching leader to fly line, and some instruction on casting the thing. One small tip about fly casting, it's absolutely NOT about brute strength. I don't know if you play golf, but I equate the fly cast to the golf swing. It's all about rythm and timing.
> 
> ...


it was my parents haha so no kiss on the lips but perhaps on the cheek! they got me several different types of lines, different leaders, all the good stuff. hopefully i get everything out of the lesson that you suggested. patience wont be an issue, i go fishing with my spinning reel and stay out for hours even if i dont catch anything.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

IGbullshark said:


> ok cool! thanks man! i have heard that nothing beats fighting a big smallie on a fly rod.


Well ......maybe a big smart brown trout,steelhead, salmon, northern or musky.

Or anything that swims in saltwater. It's all good.

Welcome to the ranks!


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

ledslinger said:


> Well ......maybe a big smart brown trout,steelhead, salmon, northern or musky.
> 
> Or anything that swims in saltwater. It's all good.
> 
> Welcome to the ranks!


so far mackerel is my favorite


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

You have some great water around you. I used to live in bellbrook and there are some great places for fly fishing. The LMR and gmr are great places to start. Also you have spring valley lakes and Caesar creek region. I would give salmonid a call like he posted. Congrats on the gift. It is one that can last a lifetime.


----------

